# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Fytotherapie:100% natuurlijke weldaden! - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Fytotherapie: 100 % natuurlijke weldaden!*

De meeste onschuldige, dagdagelijkse kwaaltjes kunnen verlicht worden met planten. Deze 100 % natuurlijke fytotherapeutische (plantaardige) remedies zijn vrij te koop en zijn een goede manier van zelfzorg. Maar opgelet: als de symptomen hevig zijn en/of aanhouden, stapt u beter naar een arts. 


Vermoeidheid, stress, angst, … 

Ginseng
Vermoeidheid, stress. 

Hop 
Zenuwstoornissen, slapeloosheid. 

Linde
Slaapstoornissen, leverfunctiestoornissen, spijsverteringsstoornissen, galstenen, gezwollen buik.

Passiflora (passiebloem)
Slaapstoornissen, slapeloosheid, hartkloppingen, nervositeit.

Sint-janskruid 
Neerslachtigheid, overspanning, slaapstoornissen. 

Valeriaan
Neurovegetatieve stoornissen, lichte slaapstoornissen.



*Spijsverteringsstoornissen* 

Artisjok 
Nier-, lever- en pancreasstoornissen, te veel cholesterol, gezwollen buik. 

Engelwortel (angelica) 
Spijsverteringsstoornissen, darmspasmen.

Gember 
Maagontsteking, misselijkheid, braken, gal- en pancreasstoornissen.

Karwij (wilde komijn) 
Gezwollen buik, maagstoornissen, darminfecties. 

Melisse
Spijsverteringsstoornissen (gezwollen buik, trage vertering, winderigheid), slaapstoornissen. 

Tijm
Spijsverteringsstoornissen (luie darmen, gezwollen buik, oprispingen, winderigheid), luie blaas, hoest en heesheid. 



*Luchtwegstoornissen* 

Heemst
Hoest bij laryngitis (strottenhoofdontsteking), tracheïtis (luchtpijpontsteking), bronchitis.

Koningskaars 
Luchtwegaandoeningen (laryngitis, tracheïtis, bronchitis), spijsverteringsstoornissen (diarree, maagontsteking, enteritis (dunnedarmontsteking), colitis (dikkedarmontsteking)). 


*
Kwaaltjes en lichaamsverzorging* 

Arnica (valkruid)
Blauwe plekken.

Bernage
Huidveroudering, droge huid, verlies van soepelheid. 

Cassis (zwarte bes)
Ader- en slagaderaandoeningen, urineweginfecties, reuma-aanvallen. 

Veenbes
Herhaalde urineweginfecties (terugkerende blaasontstekingen), preventie van tandplaque en tandbederf.


*Opgelet: alles wat u goed kan doen, kan u ook kwaad doen! Raadpleeg dus uw arts bij abnormale symptomen en leg hem duidelijk uit welke planten u neemt en in welke vorm. 
*

07/08/2007 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste, bewerkt door Marion Garteiser
"Phytothérapie, la santé par les plantes" ("Fytotherapie: gezondheid dankzij planten"), uitgeverij Vidal
(bron: e-gezondheid.be-

----------

